# print spooler service is not running



## sberg21955 (Feb 12, 2008)

I had my computer cleaned and now I can't use my printer. Message says print spooler service is not running.


----------



## sberg21955 (Feb 12, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## ldiggins0106 (Feb 11, 2008)

Does it 'Print Spooler' appear in the services list? If so then you can right click on it and click start or restart the service?


----------



## sberg21955 (Feb 12, 2008)

A few times it said it wasn't running and did I want it to and I clicked on OK. But it never did restart it.


----------



## ldiggins0106 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, what happend when you stop the service then start it again?


----------



## sberg21955 (Feb 12, 2008)

It wouldn't do it. It says it is stopped or not running. Then it will say do you want to start it and I click OK and it doesn't do anything.


----------



## ldiggins0106 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok, try restarting in safe mode, just to see if it starts in safe mode or not, if it does you may have some driver/spooler conflict or possible spyware in your registry or startup items.


----------



## coolbreeze72 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm having the same problem...what if it doesnt start in safe mode either?


----------

